# A nasty smell after dry cleaning



## andreyb (Dec 24, 2003)

Gentlemen,

Recently I collected two pairs of trousers from dry cleaners. When collecting, I looked at the trousers, and didn't find any flaws.

When I finally reached my home and put the trousers on hangers, I noticed a nasty smell. I got my nose closer to the trousers and smelled them. Mamma mia! I don't know if the nature of the smell is artifical or not, but the smell is awful.

What is this? Are the cleaners forget to do some improtant "smell cleaning" step? And more importantly, is it possible to get rid of this smell in home conditions?

The trousers in question are made from cotton (needlecord) and cotton / linen mix; when I passed these trousers to dry cleaners, they didn't smell at all.

Andrey


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by andreyb_
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> ...


I've had this happen. I've also caught a whiff of it on other people's clothes. It's the cleaners' fault - something to do with not changing the solvent or a filter. Steaming and/or airing gets rid of the smell, but you should complain (and change cleaners).


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich is correct....it's dirty filters. The cleaning solvents are recycled through a filter system that builds up a cake of gunk as dirt/grime is removed from the clothing. That filter cake is supposed to be removed routinely. If the system isn't maintained properly...[xx(]


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 9, 2006)

Were they laundered or dry-cleaned? My impression is that you should not dry clean cotton, as the fluid is absorbed into the cotton instead of rinsing between fibers. Could this be part of the problem?

---------

"And I have seen the eternal Footman hold my coat, and snicker, 
And in short, I was afraid."

---------

"You will all now return to a discussion of turtlenecks in an asexual manner."


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't mean to sound argumentive, but there is nothing wrong with dry cleaning cotton garments. In fact, dry cleaning is the recommended way of cleaning some cotton fabrics, e.g., velvet (100% cotton)and wool/cotten blends such as dress tartans.

The odor problem is not with the solvent being used, usually perchlorethylene, commonly called "perc", because the solvent is evaporated in the high temperature dryer that follows the cleaning step. The problem is "dirty solvent", i.e. solvent that has not been properly filtered. The solids come from the filter cake that builds up when the dry cleaning system isn't properly maintained. These solids are left in the fabric once the solvent is removed by the dryer. Simply put, it's grime left in the fabric.

Find yourself a different dry cleaner if they are allowing this to happen.


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

You can dry clean anything. Almost all of the fibers in clothing articles consist of proteins (water soluable) and in rare cases a combination of polysaccharides and proteins (still water soluable). The "detergent" the cleaners employ is 99/100 times perchloroethylene (not water soluable). This stuff removes all non-water soluable material from the fabrics (e.g. oily dirt). It is when water gets into the mix that the fibers "dissolve" and are structurally manipulated (ruined).


----------



## andreyb (Dec 24, 2003)

Gentlemen, thank you for revelations. These cleaners are supposed to be among the best in Moscow, so it is hard to find a good alternative.

May I ask you another question: what is the best way to get rid of the smell? Does it make sence to put the trousers through another round of dry cleaning (specifically to "de-smell" them)?

Andrey


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by andreyb_
> 
> Gentlemen, thank you for revelations. These cleaners are supposed to be among the best in Moscow, so it is hard to find a good alternative.
> 
> ...


Yes...that's what you need to do, but not with the same cleaner unless he has flushed/cleaned his filters.


----------

